# Drawer trays - possible stupid question - & other storage Qs



## deputy (Jan 16, 2012)

Drawer trays...are they alright for storage of high quality Japanese knives? Specifically, I have this Mundial tray:


My question is really directed at weather or not the blades are susceptible to bending/chipping/faster dulling by storing them edge down in a tray like this.



As a followup question, does anyone have a good knife block recommendation? Ideally something that can hold at least two 9" (preferably 10") gyuto/chef sized knives and has adequate space for a few parers, utilities, junkers, etc. Maybe something like:

http://www.cutleryandmore.com/cutleryandmorecom/knife-block-p120442 ?

I don't have the wall space for a magnet. I like to keep the "less pristine" knives in the counter block, as that's what guests (and my wife) will grab, while I'd like to keep the good stuff and lesser used items in the drawer tray.

Thanks!


----------



## lennyd (Dec 3, 2010)

Sorry but that in drawer block is not any good and I will pm you a address to send it to for proper recycling 

I really hope the in drawer ones are thought to be good as this is where I keep mine (feel it is safer from being used by those who would very likely hurt the knife or themselves etc) .

I have one like the one in this link, but it does not have the second row for smaller ones and is just 7 slots across 
I had been considering updating mine as it is an older one that will either need to be sanded and refinished or replaced in the not too distant future.

One I have been considering are here 
I have been just using a Henckels (I think, not 100% though) block on the counter that I had previous, and it works great for the "utility" knives that everyone else uses, but I also am pretty sure it would not hold my other knives due to length being too long, and also that there is only one of the wider slots.

From memory on what was posted on an old thread it was suggested to either bring the knives your concerned with fitting, or find similar length ones at a store that sells the block your considering so that you can confirm what fits or not.

Not sure what would be the better places for this near you, but also have to consider if their prices are inline with others etc.


----------



## deputy (Jan 16, 2012)

That one you're looking at is pretty nice. 

Knife block selection around me is pretty piss poor but there's one place that may have something...they have sales periodically and it'll be about 20% more than ordering online which means I may break even after shipping. None of the ones online ever say how long of a blade they'll hold, which is the annoying part. 

My concern with the drawer block is having the knife rest on its blade seems...I dunno, like there's potential for dulling/bending/chipping the blade. I guess if you're gentle, it's probably alright.


----------



## wagstaff (May 30, 2011)

I did a little damage to a knife by putting it in a lower slot in a block -- the knife was just a *bit* too long.  It will hold a 10" chef's and 240mm gyuto, just in the right slots.  My 270mm gyuto is kept in a saya, in a cupboard.  The block was a sale item Wusthof block, I think I paid $17 for it, which was a good deal.

I also wonder about the drawer units and the blade resting on the wood.  I also lament that, with my apartment living, I can't really see my way to using a magnetic strip, which would be most preferred.


----------



## deputy (Jan 16, 2012)

I wonder if I can convince my wife to redo the kitchen so that I can hang a magnetic strip...


----------



## carpenter (Aug 19, 2011)

I have one of those drawer blocks for my over-flow knives.  The more precious knives I place the blade facing up.  It may a bit dangerous, just be careful and warn your wife.


----------



## deputy (Jan 16, 2012)

Hmm, I just assumed blade up was a bad idea, safety-wise...but it's worth considering. Knowing that I'm not the only who's at least thought about it is definitely some consolation!


----------



## davehriver (Jan 13, 2012)

I have been keeping my knives in a homemade drawer tray for years without any problems.  I think blade down is good.  The wood is a lot softer than the steel in the knife and your not working it against the wood as you do when working.blade


----------



## knifesavers (Oct 5, 2011)

Deputy said:


> That one you're looking at is pretty nice.
> 
> Knife block selection around me is pretty piss poor but there's one place that may have something...they have sales periodically and it'll be about 20% more than ordering online which means I may break even after shipping. None of the ones online ever say how long of a blade they'll hold, which is the annoying part.


I have one of these albeit older.

http://www.cutleryandmore.com/wusthof/knife-block-p16242

The first three rows of mine can hold a 10" blade in any slot and the top left is 11.5" deep. The widest slot holds a Chinese cleaver.

Jim


----------



## deputy (Jan 16, 2012)

Interesting, Jim. Thanks for that. I'll pop into my local shop that carries Wusthof blocks to see if the ones there will accept 10" blades. Definitely good to know!


----------



## bobh (Jan 15, 2012)

Deputy,  The 22 knife Shun block will handle a 10" blade without issue.  Actually it'll take up to a 12" blade (might be an 1/8" shy) and might fit your hone as well.  You can pick it up locally at Cookworks & House of Knives for $110-115.  Call first though as they don't have many but can either order it or bring it in from another store.  You can look at an image on CKtG or amazon.com.

Good luck,  Bob


----------



## deputy (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks Bob. I'm going to pop into HoK in Coquitlam to check out their stock and see what's what. Really good to know re the size!


----------



## deputy (Jan 16, 2012)

Good thinking Bob - I went to HoK in Coquitlam Centre and they had their own brand (Kussi) that had a small ding in it for 20% off for a 22 slot block so I grabbed that. Does what I need it to do for $80.


----------



## deputy (Jan 16, 2012)

This is the one I got:



With some of my stuff in it (I'm definitely not going for pretty!):


----------



## knifesavers (Oct 5, 2011)

Nothing wrong with that. Mine is quite a hodge podge of makes and models also.

It may get the stink eye from an interior decorator but I can cut up anything.

Jim


----------

